# Internet Sub & Adding Car Radio Question



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

It's taking me forever to get through to Sirius customer service so I'll just ask here:

I currently have an internet only subscription. I might lease a new vehicle very soon equiped with Sirius. Will I have to pay any additional monthly fee, other than activation, on top of the $12.95 per month? Or since I'm already a sub, will my monthyly fee still be only $12.95?

Thanks in advance


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> It's taking me forever to get through to Sirius customer service so I'll just ask here:
> 
> I currently have an internet only subscription. I might lease a new vehicle very soon equiped with Sirius. Will I have to pay any additional monthly fee, other than activation, on top of the $12.95 per month? Or since I'm already a sub, will my monthyly fee still be only $12.95?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I had Sirius in my vehicle first. Listening over the Internet at low bandwidth has alway been free with the regular $12.95 subscription. If you want 128k streaming (Premium Internet), then it's an additional $3/month.


----------

